# Quarterfinals of Greek Cup. Predictions?



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

This was a sensational first round (not theoretically but practically as it was the first round of the Cup that A1 teams were involved) of the Greek cup. I personally never thought that Appollon would be so strong (as my friend SEOK did) but it appears that he is right. Of course it is too early to judge a team by a single game but beating PAO is always something of an achievement, even if that was due to the fact that almost half of the points (40/90) were scored by a single player. Great game between PAOK and AEK in a 6000people (? Is that right, or sportaction.gr was saying crap?) Pylaia. AEK got points from all of its players and they showed that they will be a team-machine and that they won’t be based on a single player (even though Jenkins will probably be the key that will turn this machine on. PAOK (who since the time they moved to Pylaia they have never won a major derby against a team from Attica), showed that they need more time, but also that they can do something better than last year. OSFP is seemingly going to be strong, but borne in mind that Irakleio had no player to play as a center, and they are still looking for a foreigner player. Peristeri had a party against P.Falero, which is very weak so we can’t draw any conclusions about them. Iraklis, is going to be a surprise if you ask me. They beat a strong Maroussi at Larissa. Aris is not ready and had some problems against Xanthi, at least in the first half. Makedonikos crushed Panionios and Ionikos easily beat the newly-formed Ilissiakos. 

Now, for qualification to the F4, the pairs are:
Ionikos-Appollon
Iraklis-Aris
AEK-Olympiakos
Peristeri-Makedonikos

It’s hard to make any predictions whatsoever but I would like to see a F4 with Appollon, Iraklis, AEK and either GSP or Mac.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I believe that Apollon, Aris, Olympiakos and Makedonis will play the F4... I'd like to see Apollon, Iraklis, AEK and Peristeri of course.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Good to see that PAO was eliminated....Apparently Papanikolaou is not wanted by the PAO fans..They were booing at him but PAO leader Giannakopoulos told them to stop and they did (fonakste re kotes!!!!!!  )



















Ionikos-Appollon

Appolon will win

Iraklis-Aris
Iraklis is a very good team and they will surprise a lot of people....But Aris will pull this **** together and advance

AEK-Olympiakos

AEK is ready to beat the hyped up team from Pireus....We have a better front line...are better at the PG spot and our shooting guards play D unlike the Olympiakos SG who doesn't....If we play as we can play we will advance...

Peristeri-Makedonikos

Makedonikos will advance quite easily..Peristeri is overrated..


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

OFF the topic
greek fans i need a help from you guys.
i'm searching for one greek song about a week and i couldn't find it.name of it is ANTONIS REMOS - Kardia Mu Min Anisihis (Galleon Radio Mix) 
Can you please help me to download this song(with your knowledge of greek)?
thanks in advance


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> OFF the topic
> greek fans i need a help from you guys.
> i'm searching for one greek song about a week and i couldn't find it.name of it is ANTONIS REMOS - Kardia Mu Min Anisihis (Galleon Radio Mix)
> Can you please help me to download this song(with your knowledge of greek)?
> thanks in advance


Try KazAA.....You should find it there...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Quarterfinals of Greek Cup. Predictions?*



> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> I believe that Apollon, Aris, Olympiakos and *Makedonis* will play the F4... I'd like to see Apollon, Iraklis, AEK and Peristeri of course.


Long live the spell! 
Apollon, Aris, Olympiakos and *Peristeri* will be the four finalists of the Hellenic National Cup. 

For the Princes of West this is the first time. 
Of course a deb *can't* win a so difficult trophy at its first presence, Olympiakos has already the Cup in its showcase...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

WTF?

I mean why did those AEK fans had to do this stupid things at the QF game against OSFP? This is actually a good period for the fans to go back to basketball (The NT didn't fail completely, the teams seem to have strengthened, many teams have sold plenty of season tickets, the greek football teams are ABSOLUTELY CRAP). It is the ideal period for basketball to make its come back (in terms of fans attendance in games) and then this happens and blows everything away. That's really sad. Sometimes I don't understand how fans react. They must have got high or something, or they are real animals. Damn!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Man, it was depressing to see that happen. People could have been killed, couldn't they understand that, or does their hatred blind them? Why do the fans have to hate the other teams so much? It really doesn't make any sense at all. They could have killed Gorenc don't those idiots understand that?
Last night I was watching the game between Olybiakos and Juventus for the Champions League and when Nedved who had scored 2 goals was replaced by his coach the whole stadium was clapping their hands. And then I had to watch those idiots trying to kill Gorenc.
I was watching the Champions League games yesterday, Fenerbaktse from Turkey was playing against Real Sosedad and the fans of Besiktas which is Fener's biggest opponent was cheering for Fener. Can you ever imagine that happening in Greece? Here in Greece when a greek team loses the fans of the other teams have a party.

Anyway Olympiakos won after playing a great game, even if we were without Gorenc which shows that we're a much better team than AEK. I have really high hopes for the team this year.

Harisis score the last basket once again (something he has done so many times) and he played much better than Tomic or Milisavlievic.
Jurak was unstoppable and Bagaric has already become a fan favorite! He shopuld become more careful with the fouls but he's a great guy and the fans love him already!
Liadelis, Giannouzakos Sklavos and Diamantopoulos all played with heart. If we get a back-up C to help Bagaric nothing can stop us.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Man, it was depressing to see that happen. People could have been killed, couldn't they understand that, or does their hatred blind them? Why do the fans have to hate the other teams so much? It really doesn't make any sense at all. They could have killed Gorenc don't those idiots understand that?
> Last night I was watching the game between Olybiakos and Juventus for the Champions League and when Nedved who had scored 2 goals was replaced by his coach the whole stadium was clapping their hands. And then I had to watch those idiots trying to kill Gorenc.


What are you trying to say....That the Olympiakos fans have class and that the AEK fans doesn't??????
What happened was not good but that doesn't mean we are the bad guys and you the good guys.....



> Anyway Olympiakos won after playing a great game, even if we were without Gorenc which shows that we're a much better team than AEK. I have really high hopes for the team this year.


Quit your A + B = C theory....The fact that you won us without one of your players (who is averages but is starter due to the fact that your coach is Slovenian) doesn't mean jack **** because we also had a player missing , Pero Antic who is more important to our team than Gorenc is for you team...



> If we get a back-up C to help Bagaric nothing can stop us.


Yeah exactly you need a back up C because in Europe he will be fouling out very early..If what wasn't for the refs yesterday Bagaric would have fouled out much earlier.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Man, it was depressing to see that happen. People could have been killed, couldn't they understand that, or does their hatred blind them? Why do the fans have to hate the other teams so much? It really doesn't make any sense at all. They could have killed Gorenc don't those idiots understand that?
> Last night I was watching the game between Olybiakos and Juventus for the Champions League and when Nedved who had scored 2 goals was replaced by his coach the whole stadium was clapping their hands. And then I had to watch those idiots trying to kill Gorenc.
> I was watching the Champions League games yesterday, Fenerbaktse from Turkey was playing against Real Sosedad and the fans of Besiktas which is Fener's biggest opponent was cheering for Fener. Can you ever imagine that happening in Greece? Here in Greece when a greek team loses the fans of the other teams have a party.


When I'll obtain the Hellenic citizenship I'll vote for you. 
Qwertyu dimarhos! 

About OSFP. Look... you gavroi will win easily the League, and are a candidate to the EL F4.
The National Cup is just something little... nothing _so_ important. Give it to the Peristeri, who has never won anything and deserves a trophy for the great job made by this team in the last years, without a big budget but with an excellent work of finding non expensive players who often offer good quality. 
This would be an enormous award for GSP, while a National Cup for the Limani means nothing... 

Do you agree?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Not everyone are from Greece here!!!
So we need some info like stats, who tried to kill Gorenc and Juraks stats... MORE INFO!!!!


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> When I'll obtain the Hellenic citizenship I'll vote for you.
> ...


Someone has been reading to much "Protathlitis" lately


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

No I wasn't saying that our fans our better than yours. You see, what you just said is the problem I'm talking about. What I meant is that our fans can behave better if they want to and they do that when we play against foreign teams, but when a greek team plays against another one it's as if we're having a war.
One day all those organized fans shouldn't be allowed to go watch games because they're nothing more than a bunch of drug addicts and criminals who go to the games to cause trouble. 

Anyway you can't be serious about Gorenc and Adic. Sure, Adic is a talented player but he's nowhere near Gorenc's level. And if Adic is more important to your team than Gorenc is to ours that shows that we have much more depth than you.


> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say....That the Olympiakos fans have class and that the AEK fans doesn't??????
> ...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> When I'll obtain the Hellenic citizenship I'll vote for you.
> ...


 hehe yeah last year I wanted Peristeri to win the championship so badly, they were playing by far the best basketball in Greece. I'd love to see them win the greek cup at least. It's a shame that a team which has produced so many great many players has never won a title.
oh and I'm sorry but I don't really have any political ambitions


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Not everyone are from Greece here!!!
> So we need some info like stats, who tried to kill Gorenc and Juraks stats... MORE INFO!!!!


Jurak had I think 23 points and 8 rebounds with 9/10 shots (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Anyway you can't be serious about Gorenc and Adic. Sure, Adic is a talented player but he's nowhere near Gorenc's level. And if Adic is more important to your team than Gorenc is to ours that shows that we have much more depth than you.



Yeah I am serious about Antic being better than Gorenc...What's so weird about that???
There are plenty of players around like Gorenc but players like Antic are rare.....HE is 2.10 and can do many more things on the court than Gorenc can do...
That's why he is more useful than a player like Gorenc to a team..


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone has been reading to much "Protathlitis" lately


Only SporTime... 
:grinning:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Jurak had I think 23 points and 8 rebounds with 9/10 shots (if I remember correctly).


That's my boy- please keep me informed...

I agree with you Gorenc is good only for scoring, but you can't deny his defence... 
Give that boy some time, he was one of the key players anywhere he appeared! and he can become one of key Olympiakos players aswell...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> That's my boy- please keep me informed...
> 
> ...


Matiz I'm sorry but when did I say that Gorenc is only good for scoring? Are you sure you're not confusing me with a certain bitter AEK fan *cough*Gousgounis*cough*? 


Jurak actually had 12 rebounds.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Matiz I'm sorry but when did I say that Gorenc is only good for scoring? Are you sure you're not confusing me with a certain bitter AEK fan *cough*Gousgounis*cough*?


I'm actually part of top-secret aek secret service called malaka!?... so they told me! j/k
you will love Gorenc imo once the euroleague starts, he is either to fast or too strong for most european sg...


> Jurak actually had 12 rebounds


even better!
but don't be misslead- he won't be playing like this every game- and be prepeared, he will commit a turnover everytime in cruicial last five minutes of the game- the sooner you face with it- better for your nerves!


----------

